# Award winning operatic animated movie clip. REALLY WONDERFUL. Clip from Norma



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

The Maestro: https://vimeo.com/blog/post/staff-pick-premiere-maestro-from-illogic/ The animation is astonishing and great use of the opera material.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Very clever. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

It's cute and well-done. What isn't well-done is the singing of the opening lines, which as far as I can tell are in no known human language. Has anyone else noted the hilarious irony in the casting of this soprano as the forest bird in the Solti _Ring?_ Where is Fafner's blood when we need it?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> It's cute and well-done. What isn't well-done is the singing of the opening lines, which as far as I can tell are in no known human language. Has anyone else noted the hilarious irony in the casting of this soprano as the forest bird in the Solti _Ring?_ Where is Fafner's blood when we need it?


Because I am less erudite than you and are unfamiliar with Italian all I hear is a really gigantic voice apparently calling the troupes to war in what you likely identify as pig Latin LOLOLOL. Sutherland's voice sounds much bigger here than in her 60's studio recording. I am glad there are others more knowledgeable on this forum than me


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Deleted post * deleted post


----------

